# For long thicker lashes



## Sleepless Lady (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi everyone i'm new in the forum and i hope i will be welcomed. i wanted to post a recepie that most arab girls and hear in middle east we use to get longer healthier lashes and the receipe is as follow:

castor oil

virgin olive oil

almond oil

little bit of honey

mix the ingredients and put them in an empty clean mascara and apply every night you'll notice the difference in your lashes within one week i use it and i have great lashes.

hope you like it


----------



## han (Sep 1, 2006)

wow thanks for the info


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 1, 2006)

welcome to MuT!






thanks for the tip!


----------



## Nox (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sleepless Lady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi everyone i'm new in the forum and i hope i will be welcomed. i wanted to post a recepie that most arab girls and hear in middle east we use to get longer healthier lashes and the receipe is as follow:
castor oil

virgin olive oil

almond oil

little bit of honey

mix the ingredients and put them in an empty clean mascara and apply every night you'll notice the difference in your lashes within one week i use it and i have great lashes.

hope you like it

I am not putting castor oil anywhere _near_ my mucous membranes, that ingredient can be such a trouble maker, perhaps vaseline may be a good replacement...
I notice a lot of Middle Eastern girls are just more "hairy", so it could be programmed in the genetics to grow longer eyelashes. There is a specific genes that codes for the length of eyelashes. There are too many people around who don't wear anything and they just have long lashes by default, so maybe while this mixture helps to bring about the full potential of what your lashes can become, I don't think you can override the programmed cessation of growth and falling out.

But you know what? I am actually going to try this if it does what you say it can do!





And also, welcome to the forum Sleepless Lady! BTW, are you in Lebanon right now? How are things going over there? You and all of your family are safe I hope.


----------



## Sleepless Lady (Sep 1, 2006)

NoxiousByProxy

U r right castor oil could be hamful but you have to apply it carefully, believe me th mixture work even if u use the castor oil alone. i hope it will work with you&amp; update me with u r results.

As for me i'm not in Laebnan i'm in Saudia Arabia working there but my family is there. There not harmed but emotionally they r devestated Things are bad there the destruction and the number of killed children and families is more then what u imagen its horible over there BTW i'm muslim i thought i should tell u gyus cause some english forums they refuse to answer or talk to muslims. Thank you for asking it left an impact on me


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sleepless Lady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NoxiousByProxy U r right castor oil could be hamful but you have to apply it carefully, believe me th mixture work even if u use the castor oil alone. i hope it will work with you&amp; update me with u r results.

As for me i'm not in Laebnan i'm in Saudia Arabia working there but my family is there. There not harmed but emotionally they r devestated Things are bad there the destruction and the number of killed children and families is more then what u imagen its horible over there BTW i'm muslim i thought i should tell u gyus cause some english forums they refuse to answer or talk to muslims. Thank you for asking it left an impact on me

...wow. I hopt things get better for you and your family!!! We're alway here if you need someone to talk to! Thanks for the tip for the lashes!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MUT, sleepless lady!! Great tip for the eye lashes! I'll have to try it! Don't worry about anyone here not wanting to talk with you!! I think you'll find this forum to be pretty different than the others!! We're just a big happy family!! Hope you enjoy it here! By the way, I'm April from Utah!!


----------



## Sleepless Lady (Sep 1, 2006)

thank u all a already feel home


----------



## LVA (Sep 1, 2006)

welcome to the forum, thx for the tips. I've heard great things about castor oil and lashes


----------



## Sleepless Lady (Sep 1, 2006)

BTW girls i forget to tell u to buy the sweet almond oil cause ther is the sour almond oil can be used for the skin NOT the hair. If anyone need homemade remedies just request i'll e more then happy to help. we arab girls love to use home remedies for hair&amp; skin and believe me they work although the take longer.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 1, 2006)

i use a combo of jojoba oil and castor oil to remove makeup and clean my face. i've never heard that castor oil might be bad for me.

it works well for me and i've not had any ill effects - can i ask why castor oil might be bad?


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sleepless Lady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NoxiousByProxy U r right castor oil could be hamful but you have to apply it carefully, believe me th mixture work even if u use the castor oil alone. i hope it will work with you&amp; update me with u r results.

As for me i'm not in Laebnan i'm in Saudia Arabia working there but my family is there. There not harmed but emotionally they r devestated Things are bad there the destruction and the number of killed children and families is more then what u imagen its horible over there BTW i'm muslim i thought i should tell u gyus cause some english forums they refuse to answer or talk to muslims. Thank you for asking it left an impact on me

I used to use castor oil on my lashes when I was much younger, and I had great lashes then. They're in bad shape now, so I might have to start using it again. Maybe I'll try your mixture instead!
I'm so glad you've joined MUT, it's pretty cool how there are so many people here from such different backgrounds and it still manages to remain a polite, openminded forum. I'm sure you'll have a good experience here.



I'm glad your family is alright in the midst of all that's happening over there.


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you for the information! I am always wishing I had something to apply to my lashes to keep them strong. :&gt


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 3, 2006)

it's great tips. Welcome to Mut


----------



## Kelly (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Welcome to MUT, sleepless lady!! Great tip for the eye lashes! I'll have to try it! Don't worry about anyone here not wanting to talk with you!! I think you'll find this forum to be pretty different than the others!! We're just a big happy family!! Hope you enjoy it here! By the way, I'm April from Utah!!



Couldn't have said it better. Backgrounds really don't matter here...it's who you are that counts!
Welcome! Great tips. May have to try that.

Anyone know why castor oil is so bad near the eyes????


----------



## mintesa (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi welcome and thanx for the tip.

BTW girls where do i get ingredients like that? At a healthshop? I dont know what castor it... And i dont know where to get sweet almond oil .. :S


----------



## Harlot (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sleepless Lady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm muslim i thought i should tell u gyus cause some english forums they refuse to answer or talk to muslims. Thank you for asking it left an impact on me What a bunch of vast, mindless herds of people! It doesnt matter if your muslim or not because it doesnt change anything. Well, here at MuT the people are great. I simply love his place! And I hope you will find refuge here



Thank you for the recipe! I will definatley have to try it, I adore homade remedies, they're so cool and fun to make


----------



## mossaenda (Sep 3, 2006)

Welcome Sleepless! i'm always curious about home remedies, it's the first thing i turn to in case of some health problem...i'm a bit wary of doctors, don't know why





I'm definitely trying this one



, and i'll tell you how it went for me as I need something to condition mine i've noticed my eyelashes aren't what they used to be but then i'm forty-four things HAVE to change.


----------



## erad (Sep 3, 2006)

where would one find castor oil &amp; almond oil?

thankyou for sharing this recipe, i really hope it works. my eyelashes need help!


----------



## Sleepless Lady (Sep 4, 2006)

pls girls post me the results i'm interested to know how it goes with all of u cause it works wonders for me &amp; my sisters. But pls be careful when u apply oil to u r eyes just on the lashes try not to get any inside the eyes&amp;if so wash them immediately

Happy eyelashes growing


----------



## LVA (Sep 4, 2006)

how do u clean out a mascara tube after it's empty ?


----------



## Sleepless Lady (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how do u clean out a mascara tube after it's empty ? i use the small brush that we clean the nipple of baby's botte with and then i put hot water inside it and pour it more then once as for me i usually use the transparent mascara it's easy to clean


----------



## Very_Tammy (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting this recipe! I'm totally going to try this as soon as I find some castor oil, lol.


----------



## charish (Dec 19, 2006)

i would love to try it, but i wear contacts and even my facial lotion sometimes some how gets onto them and they get smudgy. mine are already long but if i wear mascara often they get shorter. i do wish they were thicker though and a little more longer.


----------



## Miss World (Dec 19, 2006)

Sleepless Lady

thanks for the tip ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been using only plain castor oil on my brows and lashes.. there is a big improvement since I had a patch that was hairless because of when I had chickenpox as a kid




now its grown and the brows are fuller.. as for lashes, I've been doing it on and off..

Charish, if you want to use it, use it before going to bed.. once you have taken your contacts off, done your daily routine, go to bed (keep the castor oil mascara on your night stand), and just before you sleep, put some on your lashes [and eyebrows if you want], close your eyes and sleep! NEVER put it while you are still planning to stay awake and open your eyes as it could sting a bit, but it doesn't really hurt



and usually it takes about 2-3 weeks for full effect.. I usually see changes after 2 weeks..


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Lyndebe (Dec 20, 2006)

I've tried castor oil by itself and it is kind of thick and bothered my eyes, but I recently bought lash and brow accelerator which contains some castor oil and other oils.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Dec 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lyndebe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've tried castor oil by itself and it is kind of thick and bothered my eyes, but I recently bought lash and brow accelerator which contains some castor oil and other oils. hey! where did you get the lash and brow accelerator??

being an asian girl, i think i got stuck with the worst eyelash genes!!! its short and thin. no matter what mascara i put on my lashes. anyways, did anyone try this yet?? does it work???


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 23, 2006)

sounds good! i shall try this. thanks for the great tip.


----------



## remas (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the posting


----------



## Lyndebe (Dec 27, 2006)

It's by Ardell and I got it at Ulta. not sure if it is working as I stopped using waterproof mascara at the same time which is bad for your lashes, so it could be a combo of both. but they are softer, and SEEM to be growing........


----------



## MsJellie (Dec 28, 2006)

I've heard good things about Castor oil in general for growing hair. My brows are thin towards the ends. I'm going to try this out and see how it goes. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 29, 2006)

thx for the info!


----------



## bballet806 (Dec 30, 2006)

thanx for posting that!! im def. going to try that out as soon as possible!!!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, cant wait to try it and I am glad that your family is OK.


----------



## CubNan (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting idea.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I've been using Talika Lash Lipocils and it probably has most of the stuff you recommend using.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanx for the tip



Welcome


----------



## hamira (Jan 5, 2007)

Castor oil is wonderful for thickening hair. For those wondering where to get it from any grocery/walmarty store will have it, you just have to check the pharmacy section (castor oil is a laxative). And on another tip, adding castor oil to a deep conditioner also does wonders.

ETA: hooray, my first post


----------



## tristen88 (Jan 7, 2007)

GREAT POST!!! I have really really long eyelashes n thay are thick but that is a great recipe fr you share wit us!!!!!!

glad to here you n your family are safe!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2007)

great post ! i never how to use oils, so i'm glad you post this recipe. now i just have to find castor oil lol.


----------



## Loreal (Jan 16, 2007)

I have used castor oil on my eyelashes, but I can never figure out how much to use!! I'm scared if I uesd too much I will kill my eyes




, but if not enough, it won't work!! Should it be thick, or just like a little coat (like how much mascara you would put on)?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lyndebe (Jan 17, 2007)

I used a disposable mascara wand and just put a swipe of oil on my lashes. Too much irritated my eyes and clouded my vision.


----------



## CubNan (Jan 17, 2007)

Sleepless, this is very interesting. What are the quantities?


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeaa!!! I'm excited to try it! Ok so I can get the castor oil from Walmart, but what about the sweet almond oil? Same place?


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been only using castor oil to my lashes at night, and my lashes are getting longer and thicker!!! yay!!!

Since castor oil is heavy, I don't dip into the bottle, I pour a little bit on the lid, then gently swipe it with the disposable masacara wand then apply it. If it looks to heavy, then I gently dab off the excess on the lashes.

I started to apply castor oil on my eyebrows too at night, and I'm starting to see a little bit of growth (which is great news because my eyebrows are too thin)


----------



## le_tink (Jan 17, 2007)

Wild Oats Market is the best place for misc. oils.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 20, 2007)

I've been using Blinc lash primer, and it works well. But maybe this natural method would be cheaper???


----------



## pinkposies80 (Jan 27, 2007)

salaam alaykum. please give me a recipe for hair removal. i think its honey and sugar. i am not to sure the exact ingredients. thanks


----------



## selene (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting that recipe!


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 31, 2007)

Cant Wait To Try It!thanks.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 1, 2007)

So I didn't find the sweet almond oil, but I've been using the caster oil....no results yet.


----------



## butterflyblue (Feb 1, 2007)

Great information. Thanks!


----------



## -KT- (Feb 17, 2007)

What the best way to empty out a mascara tube?


----------



## Kathy (Feb 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sleepless Lady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NoxiousByProxy U r right castor oil could be hamful but you have to apply it carefully, believe me th mixture work even if u use the castor oil alone. i hope it will work with you&amp; update me with u r results.

As for me i'm not in Laebnan i'm in Saudia Arabia working there but my family is there. There not harmed but emotionally they r devestated Things are bad there the destruction and the number of killed children and families is more then what u imagen its horible over there BTW i'm muslim i thought i should tell u gyus cause some english forums they refuse to answer or talk to muslims. Thank you for asking it left an impact on me

Wow! That's terrible! I hope your family will be okay. We don't care what religion you are. We just love our makeup and skincare! Thanks so much for the tip and welcome to mut!
Edit*** A little late. I just noticed this thread was a little old.


----------



## anjanasadil (Feb 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sleepless Lady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NoxiousByProxy U r right castor oil could be hamful but you have to apply it carefully, believe me th mixture work even if u use the castor oil alone. i hope it will work with you&amp; update me with u r results.

As for me i'm not in Laebnan i'm in Saudia Arabia working there but my family is there. There not harmed but emotionally they r devestated Things are bad there the destruction and the number of killed children and families is more then what u imagen its horible over there BTW i'm muslim i thought i should tell u gyus cause some english forums they refuse to answer or talk to muslims. Thank you for asking it left an impact on me

Hi Sleepless lady, i just wanted to welcome you to MUT. and BTW, i'm muslim too! i live here in the United States in New York.....i hope you like MUT as much as everyone else does, its the BEST!!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 17, 2007)

wow thanks for the recipe, I'm sorry to hear about the prejudice you've faced, that's so completely awful. Everyone here at MUT is so lovely, I felt so welcome straight away. Hope everything with your family works out. xox


----------



## claire20a (Feb 17, 2007)

welcome and thanks for the tip!!


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sleepless Lady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif castor oilvirgin olive oil

almond oil

little bit of honey

mix the ingredients and put them in an empty clean mascara and apply every night you'll notice the difference in your lashes within one week i use it and i have great lashes.

hope you like it

What is the proportion of the mixture? how much castor oil to sweet almond oil &amp; olive oil?
Thanks so much for posting, i am very interested to try this.


----------



## *~Deena~* (Mar 1, 2007)

I haven't tried the castor oil thing yet, but i've been using Vaseline on my lashes for a couple of months now and it works great!


----------



## Querida (Mar 8, 2007)

Great post Sleepless!!! I have heard about it on another forum but did not know where to find it here in the U.S. I will definitely go look for it at Wild Oats like le tink suggested.

BTW, Sleepless, What would you recommend as proportion?how mch of each ingredients?hanks for your reply.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif welcome to the forum, thx for the tips. I've heard great things about castor oil and lashes



ditto


----------



## rakshana (Mar 12, 2007)

actually indians and arabs naturally have longer lashes because we live in dusty or sandy places. So our body needs the lashes to protect us

But i have heard castor oil grows lashes. I will try it, Almond oil is expensive tho :'(


----------



## lucky_se7en (Mar 12, 2007)

wow thanks, i was dying to longer lashes ^^


----------



## eiraMLisa (Mar 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sleepless Lady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi everyone i'm new in the forum and i hope i will be welcomed. i wanted to post a recepie that most arab girls and hear in middle east we use to get longer healthier lashes and the receipe is as follow:
castor oil

virgin olive oil

almond oil

little bit of honey

mix the ingredients and put them in an empty clean mascara and apply every night you'll notice the difference in your lashes within one week i use it and i have great lashes.

hope you like it

Thanks I am going to try this!! Let you all know how it goes

Originally Posted by *Sleepless Lady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi everyone i'm new in the forum and i hope i will be welcomed. i wanted to post a recepie that most arab girls and hear in middle east we use to get longer healthier lashes and the receipe is as follow:
castor oil

virgin olive oil

almond oil

little bit of honey

mix the ingredients and put them in an empty clean mascara and apply every night you'll notice the difference in your lashes within one week i use it and i have great lashes.

hope you like it

Have you always had long eye lashes though? And where can I find all of this stuff?


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 16, 2007)

sounds too good to be true! ill have to give it a try lol!

thnx for the great recipe


----------



## eiraMLisa (Mar 16, 2007)

I am just going to put it in a container and dip a wand in it. It seems like it would be easier then cleaning the tube.

I'm a little scared to do this though. I'm not going to go blind or anything? lol

Oh and I wanted to ask about putting it in the conditioner like someone already said... I have been dealing with acne and I don't know about the oil getting on my pillow then on my face. What do you guys think? Would it be ok?


----------



## lynden03 (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome Sleepless Lady, Im also a newbie here and so far I've never experienced any descrimination or something, everyone's nice . Thanks for the tip, I've also been wanting to have a full eyelashes and Im already anxious to try that recipe.Keep posting!


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 31, 2007)

it sounds like people are getting good results so I'm gonna cross my fingers and try it too. Thanx sleepless!


----------



## realmccoy (Apr 1, 2007)

I just use castor oil and my lashes are growing and the skin around the eyes is improving. My daily struglle with 5 coats of mascara have now been cut down to 2. That's progress! I've never experienced any harmful effects, what's the problem with castor oil in the eyes?


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *realmccoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just use castor oil and my lashes are growing and the skin around the eyes is improving. My daily struglle with 5 coats of mascara have now been cut down to 2. That's progress! I've never experienced any harmful effects, what's the problem with castor oil in the eyes? Good to know. 2 coats down from 5 is progress.


----------



## Hypercool (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks aloot Sleepless Lady....

that really a good mixture... i used to apply castor oil only on ma lashes for a week ..but i stoped long time agoo.... am a lazy girlz....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msctp (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have long lashes, but they are not thick at all. I am always looking for a good mascara that has great volume.


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome, sleepless lady (even though I'm probably really late. lol)

I look forward to trying this out. My lashes are so puney and thin like my hair.


----------



## eiraMLisa (Apr 11, 2007)

I tried putting the castor oil on my lashes before bed but it still got into my eyes and they felt weird. So I tried to wipe it off but my eyes still felt cloudy or weird or something. So I don't think i'll be doing that again.


----------



## Teach It (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tips alot Sleeples Lady. I used to have long thick eyelashes when I was young and I've noticed them decreasing as my eye sight got poor . So I hope this recepie is the miracle I need to get my old lashes back . Thanks a million dear.


----------



## snowy (Apr 15, 2007)

Thx for the tips.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 15, 2007)

oooooooooooo thanx and welcome to mut


----------



## itzmarylicious (Apr 16, 2007)

Where do you purchase castor oil and Almond oil??

Does it sting or can hurt your eyes in any way??


----------



## Ashley (Apr 16, 2007)

itzmarylicious, you can find castor oil in the laxative section. Try Walgreens or Walmart.


----------



## Pazza_X_Trucco (Apr 16, 2007)

i will have to try this...my friend uses only olive oil and her lashes are amazing.


----------



## baghdad_rose (May 21, 2007)

shokran habeebtiiii


----------

